# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian in Exercises, Russian Verbs of Motion

## tdcinprc

My girlfriend just got back from the Ukraine, and she picked up a couple of books for me.  Just wondering if anyone else has used either of these books? 
1) Русский язык в упражнениях (для говорящих на английском языке)
2) Глаголы движения в русском языке (для говорящих на английском языке) 
I think they're pretty good so far, but I've just briefly looked through them, and am only at the beginning...

----------


## chaika

You would get better responses if you included information about AUTHOR. The titles are too generic to determine what books you are talking about.

----------


## DDT

These books  by I. Pulkina and somebody do not have the answers to their  exercises, Correct? 
I have one on GRammar and I think Waxwing has one too.

----------


## milaia

I used (and still using!!) those books at the beginning. I guess you meant Khavronina's book, don't you? I took the spanish edition, so I don't know exactly if you were talking about the same books. 
To my mind,  "Русский язык в упражнениях (для говорящих на английском языке)" is the reference's book for beginners. 
Russian grammar is just practice, and Khavronina fulfils it.

----------


## godpere

I think you're talking about Khavronina's book. It's pretty good for the beginning because practise is very important and we know that russian is quite a difficult language to learn so this bookin will help u.

----------


## Ildi83

Yes is the Khavronina book is good, have already tested it. I've heard however the Pulkina is sometimes not easy to understand. Don't now if this is true.

----------


## tdcinprc

Yeah, I have the Havronina / Shirochenskaja book.  It's an excellent book for lots and lots of grammar practice through lots and lots of exercises... 
However, if you use this book as a beginner, make sure you have a handy dictionary (my suggestion is this one if you want a digital one...it's great, and it's free, which makes it even greater  ::  : http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=DownloadFile&HL=1) 
The reason I say you need a dictionary is because the English used in it is basically limited ONLY to the instructions for the exercises.  There are a few random translations of a few words...but we're not talking that many. 
So, if you're looking for exercises and drills with a decent amount of vocab, then yeah, this book is very good.

----------


## Vladi

> My girlfriend just got back from the Ukraine, and she picked up a couple of books for me.  Just wondering if anyone else has used either of these books? 
> 1) Русский язык в упражнениях (для говорящих на английском языке)
> 2) Глаголы движения в русском языке (для говорящих на английском языке) 
> I think they're pretty good so far, but I've just briefly looked through them, and am only at the beginning...

 I use both of them and specially 'The Verbs; its regime etc...' is very useful. I go to it every day: The other book: xith solutions is also useful; however only for the basic level. It's qlso q good book.

----------

